
Ask HN: Tech Job Boards in US Cities That Are City-Specific? - thebiglebrewski
Hey HN, thanks in advance for any help! I&#x27;m looking to recruit full-time programming instructors in various cities in the US including Raleigh, NC, Salt Lake City, UT, Seattle, WA, Atlanta, GA, and Austin, TX. Are there any job boards in these cities frequented by developers that I could post to? I don&#x27;t mind paying for a job posting if it will deliver tremendous value. Thanks for your help!
======
sheraz
For Austin you can try Refresh Austin and Tech404 (Atlanta) slack channels.

[http://slack.refreshaustin.org/](http://slack.refreshaustin.org/)

[http://tech404.io/](http://tech404.io/)

I believe there is one for Atlanta as well.

